# 2k Sports, All-Pro Football 2k8 (amazing graphics!)



## Vince (Jun 4, 2007)

holy shit that looks great.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 4, 2007)

Y'know, it actually took me a second to realize that this was a render ...and only aliasing on the lips gave it away..

Nice.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 4, 2007)

extremely impressive graphics, which system was this pic taken from?


----------



## Vince (Jun 7, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> extremely impressive graphics, which system was this pic taken from?



Xbox 360

2K sports just simply makes the best sports games. Its been 3 years since they released NFL2k5, which IMO was the best football game ever made. EA sports got nervous about them & bought the exclusive rights to the NFL.

So 2k fought back & bought the exclusive rights to the MLB, and shares those rights with every other developer besides EA 

I'm glad to see they have a football game coming back out & I really like what they're doing, with all the classic players. It should be a fun game!


----------



## Vince (Jun 7, 2007)

more new pics!

This game just looks fantastic!!





Johnny Unitas:





Elway, Rice & Stabler:





Unitas handing off to Walter Payton:





Unitas under center:





These stadiums are going to be insane. I love the designs!!


----------



## Alpo (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Naren (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow. That looks really realistic.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 8, 2007)

Holy shit. That's almost enough incentive to purchase a 360.


----------



## Vince (Jun 9, 2007)

The HD Trailer for the game was just released:

All-Pro Football 2K8 - Exclusive Debut Trailer HD

I'm in awe. The graphics look good, but they're the understory. I still think Madden's going to have better graphics. What's amazing to me is the level of detail & how the players move.

Watch Sweetness' run about halfway through. He glides, then accelerates, spins, makes contact, jukes, then is finally taken down. The RB controls & the defensive controls are why I loved 2k5 to begin with. Watch the WR on his post-corner route near the end of the clip, he's cutting, stumbling, then manages to correct just in time for the pass. The speed of the game looks fast too. The players run alot faster and cut more crisply than they have in any football game I've played. The gameplay & attention to detail of how real football is played is why I'm excited about this game.

Madden's an OK arcade game, but 2k always put out a more realistic football sim. I've already got 2k8 preordered


----------

